# Sex In The Dark



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

There was this couple that had been married for 20 years.
Every time they made love the husband always insisted on shutting off
the light.

Well, after 20 years the wife felt this was ridiculous. She figured she would break him of this habit. So one night, while they were in the middle of a wild, screaming, romantic session, she turned on the lights.
She looked down and saw her husband was holding a battery-operated
leisure device... A vibrator! Soft, wonderful and larger than a real one.
She went completely ballistic. 'You impotent bastard,'
She screamed at him, 'How could you be lying to me all of these
years? You better explain yourself!'
The husband looks her straight in the eyes and says calmly:
'I'll explain the toy . . You explain the kids.'


----------

